# Amplificador operacional -impedancia de entrada



## icarus (May 12, 2006)

Porque se dice que el amplificador operacional tiene una impedancia de entrada muy grande entonces la corriente de entrada es casi nula ,esto es una contradiccion ,entonces como diablos le inyecto una señal o corriente para amplificar? si el circuito ofrece una oposicion muy grande.


----------



## Ehecatl (May 12, 2006)

El amplificador operacional es un amplificador de voltaje, no de corriente.


----------



## juanfrancosorin (May 13, 2006)

Las carac del operacional son:
alta resistencia de entrada
ganancia muy elevada
resistencia de salida muy baja
 y ancho de banda muy elvado.

Como el operacional no toma corriente , la tension del terminal no inversor aparecera en el inversor. Con estos conseptos y planteando nodos podras ver como amplifican los operacionales.


----------

